# 3 screw update



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a om 3 screw 357 blackhawk, and a om bearcat. Is there any real need to get the update done? The only use they get is at the range, or plinking in the yard with the 22. I figure its a real pain to get them shipped from Canada.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Willieno59 said:


> I have a om 3 screw 357 blackhawk, and a om bearcat. Is there any real need to get the update done? The only use they get is at the range, or plinking in the yard with the 22. I figure its a real pain to get them shipped from Canada.


If they just go to the range, I wouldn't have it done. Or maybe wait until winter when you wouldn't shoot as much anyway, perhaps?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*I wouldn't*

Willieno59: Sir; don't return it to Ruger, Collector Pieces. Load 1 skip one, and enjoy. KEEP the HAMMER off LOADED round.:smt083
Just because it's a ?collector? piece; wouldn't stop me from enjoying shooting.:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with the other fellows. I wouldn't bother with the "update" if you never carry the guns.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I returned a Super Blackhawk to Ruger for some more work and they installed the transfer bar action.

My modified gun had the roughest and most unpredictable action I ever saw and promptly removed the parts and re-installed my old parts.

For me, no three-screw EVER goes back to Ruger.

I have since bought two three screw guns that had been updated and promptly un-converted them. It takes a little scrounging to find the parts, and in the process I installed the steel Old Army grip frame with s Dave Clements wide trigger. It's worth the effort.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Old Model*

I also have heard that Ruger no longer returns the original parts. 
And they will make the modification without being asked to do so.

Therefore, don't return a Three-screw to Ruger for Anything!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> I also have heard that Ruger no longer returns the original parts.
> And they will make the modification without being asked to do do.


Most people suggest removing the innards proir to sending back to Ruger. My own tack is to send the gun to a gunsmith of your choice.

For putting converted back to original, some parts for the Old Army can be substituted, and gunsmith Dave Clements supplies hammers and triggers. His parts are newly made and of top quality. His trigger is of the wide type, so either the grip frame opening must be opened up, or the Old Army steel grip frame substituted.










I bought this old three-screw .357 by answering an ad in the paper. It had the transfer bar action installed, no original parts. I found the hammer on the Ruger forum, bought the trigger from Dave Clements, and bought the steel grip frame from Brownell's. I fit the grip frame, furnished in-the-white, and cold blued it with Birchwood Casey's DeLuxe Blue. Not quite a professional job, its servicable until I can get it done better. Its an upcoming project.

Bob Wright


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Om 357*

Looks like you did a pretty good job!

Might be a good .357 shooter, or a candidate for conversion to .44 special.

Brings back good memories of my first revolver. Wish I hadn't sold it.
Oh, well...I needed the money for a different gun, a Blackhawk .41 mag.

However you use it, "Ya done gud!"


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry, thought this was another date update from FHF.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> Might be a good .357 shooter, or a candidate for conversion to .44 special.


I was fortunate that day. I had about $500 saved up for a new gun. The seller had two three-screw .357s, aking $200 for either, so I bought both! 
One is already a .44 Special:










It's the bottom gun in this photo. I'm sort of leaning towards a .45 Colt.

Bob Wright


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

It's more worth it to buy new one than to upgrade ur gun


----------

